# Handgun for Girlfriend



## Freey Byrd (Oct 8, 2009)

My girlfriend has expressed interest in getting her carrying permit in the near future. What are some good options for her out there?
She has a small figure, standing around 5'3" and weighs about 115. She has moderate size hands for her size.

Any help appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

All handguns that are commonly used for concealed carry are potential options for her. However, it sounds like you have yet to find out what type of firearms she likes, what grip size she needs, and what caliber she can handle. Until you find out those things, no one can make any reasonable suggestions for her out of the many hundreds of potential options.

You need to take her to a range and let her rent a lot of different types and calibers of handguns. In a short time, she will start to figure out what type of handgun she likes. Then let us know if she likes semi's or revo's, large grips or small, big calibers or small, etc., and then we can narrow down suggestions to a more realistic level.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

While your at the range, be sure to make her wear double ear protection: plugs and muffs, if it happens to be an indoor range.

The noise almost made my wife quit shooting.

Oh yeah, and be sure to tell her to button that top button on her blouse if she shoots a semi-auto.

WM


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

I got my wife (sounds like about the same size as your girlfriend) an M&P 9mm, she loves it, and it fits her well and she has no problem manipulating the slide. If you try a few out for her in the store, make sure you try the small sized backstrap.


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

I started my wife out with a S & W 642 airweight thinking that was the way to go. She hated the recoil. Switched to a S & W 686 that was much heavier and she loved it. She finally settled in on my Glock 26 for her CWP and did fine. One of the best things I did to prep the whole "come to the range" with me was to make sure a friend and his wife came to shoot at the same time. The range I choose also has a fair amount of female clientele. That helped to ease the whole "boys club" picture she had of shooting guns.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

pics of your girlfriend would definitely aid in this. :mrgreen:

:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> pics of your girlfriend would definitely aid in this. :mrgreen:
> 
> :anim_lol::anim_lol:


You're bad! :anim_lol:


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I just had a good laugh YFZ, I'm reading this thread, thinking (thought bubble here) Ask the NG for pics, so that we might provide better advice, yeah better advice, that's the ticket!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Also investigate what carry method would work best for her; i.e. purse, fannypack, hip holster, ankle and so on. This factor may change the available options in the firearm choices.

There are specific revolvers designed for women like the "LadySmith" line from Smith and Wesson. In the semi-auto range, keep in mind that like revolvers, weight of the firearm helps dampen some of the recoil. If the gun is too light for the caliber being shot, recoil will efinitely be increased. Find a range facility that has rentals. "Test Drive" as many as you can until preferences are identified, then start to narrow the choices to specifics based on but not limited to features, ease of use and so on. Keep in mind that once purchased, it shouldn't remain quiet. Marksmanship is a perishable skill. Without continuous and regular practice and refamiliarization, it will be virtually useless if the time ever comes for it to be used in a "situation".

Take your time in researching. The right choice will stand out from the rest when it is found.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome from North Central Texas 

When you go to the range try to find one that rents guns and let her shoot everything she can get her hands on that fits what you want.

Then be sure to advise her, but let her pick her gun.

They all feel differently and shoot differently to each of us.

Good luck on her search.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I guess if we're going to be serious here I could actually contribute to the question. In order to prioritize your questions take a look at the FAQ sticky at the top of this header. I'm curious about her current level of experience. I'd even go one step further and have her register here. Out of 10-15 forums I've visited on handguns, I've found only a few that aren't full of cowboys and mall ninja's. This one tops them all for knowledge, experience, and concern for all things guns. That's big. 

I'm not one of the wise old dogs here yet, but I'm no longer the noob I was months ago. I attribute most of that what I've learned here. Stick around and get the GF on here as well.


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

My daughter is about your wife's size and she owns a Glock 19 (9mm). Having said that, she fired my S&W MP 9mm and actually likes it better than her Glock. You may want to look at a CZ P-01. It is,however, heavier than the Glock, has a small grip and a decoker. Just a couple of choices...I'm sure you will receive many other suggestions. Good luck.


----------

